# Bitfenix Prodigy  "Mirror"



## ArtX38 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Bitfenix Prodigy  "Mirror"*

*Systems:*
BitFenix Prodigy (white)





Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI
Intel Core i5-3570K
Corsair Dominator Platinum 2 x 4GB
EVGA GeForce GTX 670
OCZ Vertex 4 128GB
WD Red 3.5'' 2TB x 2
OCZ ZT Series 650W




*Water systems:*
Watercool HEATKILLER® CPU Rev3.0
Watercool HEATKILLER® NSB Rev3.0
Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 670
Phobya G-Changer 120mm 
Koolance 240mm 30-FPI Copper
Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1Plus
Phobya Laing DDC top Black Nickel Edition
Phobya Balancer 250 Black Nickel
Phobya Temperature Sensor In / Outer Thread G1/4 x 2
Koolance Nozzle Single, 3/8" (10mm) G1/4 Angled Threaded x 3
Koolance Nozzle Single, 3/8" (10mm) G1/4 Threaded x 3
Masterkleer Tubing PVC 13/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-reactive Black
Masterkleer Tubing PVC 13/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-reactive White
Mayhems "Aurora" - Supernova Coolant




*Other:*
BitFenix Spectre 140mm Fan- white
BitFenix Spectre 230mm Fan - white
BitFenix Spectre 120mmFan - white x 3
NZXT 24-Pin ATX
NZXT 4-Pin ATX12V
NZXT 6-Pin PCIe x 2
Aerocool Touch 2100 Panel
RGB Led (60 Lighting effects)




,




,




,




,





*Video*
BitFenix Prodigy - "Mirror" effects of light (without a mirror) -- patr 1 (light / dark (day / night))
BitFenix Prodigy - "Mirror" effects of light (with a mirror) -- part 2 (light / dark (day / night))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybZpW182e3I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yG5s4WYKCA


----------

